# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  مبادئ علوم القرآن العشرة

## أحمد آدم

1- تعريفه :([1]) هو مباحث تتعلق بالقرآن الكريم من ناحية نزوله وترتيبه وجمعه وكتابته وقراءته وتفسيره وإعجازه وناسخه ومنسوخه ودفع الشبه عنه ، ونحو ذلك .
2- موضوعه :([2]) القرآن الكريم من أية ناحية من النواحي المذكورة في التعريف .
3- ثمرته ( فائدته) : يعين على فهم القرآن الكريم ومعرفة تفسيره ، فهو كعلم المصطلح لمن أراد أن يدرس علم الحديث .
4- فضله : من أشرف العلوم وأفضلها لتعلقه بأشرف الكتب وأجلها .
5- نسبته : هو أحد العلوم الشرعية المتعلقة بالقرآن الكريم .
6- واضعه : قيل : هو علي بن إبراهيم بن سعيد المشهور بالحوفي المتوفى سنة 430هـ .
7- اسمه : علوم القرآن ويسمى أيضاً بأصول التفسير .
8- استمداده : من القرآن والسنة وعمل الصحابة .
9- حكمه : فرض كفاية .
10- مسائله : قضاياه التي تذكر فيه كمعرفة كيف نزل القرآن وكيف جمع وما هو المكي والمدني إلخ. 

 قال الناظم :

إن مَبَادِي كلِّ فنٍ عَشَرَه


@
الحدُ و الموضوعُ ثمَّ الثَّمَرَه


وفَضْلُهُ ونِسْبَةٌ والواضِعْ


@


والاسمُ الاستمدادُ حكمُ الشارعْ


مسائلُ والبعضُ بالبعضِ اكْتَفَى



@
ومَنْ دَرَى الجميعَ حاز الشَّرَفا





([1])     أي بمعناه الاصطلاحي، وأما بمعناه الإضافي المركب فهو : مجموعة العلوم المتصلة بالقرآن، كعلم التفسير وعلم القراءات وعلم الرسم العثماني وعلم أسباب النزول وعلم الناسخ و المنسوخ وعلم إعجاز القرآن وعلم إعراب القرآن وعلم غريب القرآن، إلى غير ذلك مما يتصل بالقرآن الكريم من العلوم الدينية و العربية . 

([2])     أما موضوع علوم القرآن بالمعنى الإضافي فهو : مجموع موضوعات تلك العلوم، وموضوع كل واحد منها هو القرآن الكريم من ناحية واحدة من تلك النواحي . فعلم التفسير موضوعه القرآن الكريم من ناحية شرحه ومعناه، وعلم القراءات موضوعه القرآن الكريم من ناحية لفظه وأدائه .

----------

